# Where is the best place to go snorkeling? Caribbean locations?



## cyntravel (Mar 19, 2010)

I am looking for the best places in the Caribbean to go snorkeling. Does anyone have a resort that they have visited that you could snorkel on the premises or close by?


Thanks
Cin


----------



## JMSH (Mar 19, 2010)

Well this is coming from a Scuba diver but I would think that the good spots for snorkeling and the good spots for diving are similar. There is not going to be a lot of good spots near a rersort. Due to the nature of the sport you want to be away from congested areas in order to have the best clarity. St.Martin's does not have a lot of nice areas that are easy to get too. There is a nice spot off Pinel Island as well as a spot off the Oyster Bay resort at Dawn Beach. The Dawn Beach area is a little dicey due to the fact that you need to go a bit of the way out and around the nd of the resort to get to the really good spots. Jamaica, as far as I am concerned, is a waste of time for Divers as well as Snorkelers. Aruba is not bad around the Malmox (spelling???) area as long as the Snorkle Tours are not there. Grand Cayman as well as St.Thomas/St.John area is probably the best. Again in order to get to some of the best areas you really need to go out on a boat except for the St.John area that is great all around. JMHO


----------



## Snorkey (Mar 19, 2010)

come follow me at Bahamas.  you can snorkle on the shore or rent a boat.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 19, 2010)

We snorkeled off Coral Garden Resort near  Beaches resort in Turks and Caicos and saw a barracuda, a sea turtle, and many many fish !Beautiful spot


----------



## lynne (Mar 19, 2010)

Norman Island in the BVI is one of our favorites.  You need to get there via boat but well worth it.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Will be in the Bahams Easter Week*



Snorkey said:


> come follow me at Bahamas.  you can snorkle on the shore or rent a boat.



We have a couple of snorkeling excursions planned.  We're really looking forward to having our 16 year old sons with us and seeing some of the underwater sights we experienced when my husband and I snorkeled in the BVIs.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 19, 2010)

Sapphire Beach Resort, St Thomas. Snorkeled there yesterday.Beautiful beach,very good snorkeling for a resort. Turtles come and feed off the sea grass just offshore. Lots of fish too.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 20, 2010)

There's some excellent snorkeling in Aruba, as posted above, in an area just North of the Palm Beach hotels (about 2-3 miles), accessible from the shore (Malmok, Arashi and Boca Catalina beaches). Of course, there are snorkeling boat trips available too.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 20, 2010)

We have been to lots of Caribbean islands and are avid snorkelers.  Best snorkeling from shore....St. John!!! 2/3 of the island is National Park (Thank you Mr. Rockefeller).


----------



## Judy (Mar 21, 2010)

Bonaire   The Divi Bonaire and Buddy Dive Bonaire both have snorkeling right off their docks.  Or you can get in your rental truck and drive to more snorkeling and diving spots than you can possibly visit in a week.  

Buddy Dive/Lions Dive BONAIRE
http://www.photoshow.com/watch/ax8cG7IU


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 21, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> Sapphire Beach Resort, St Thomas. Snorkeled there yesterday.Beautiful beach,very good snorkeling for a resort. Turtles come and feed off the sea grass just offshore. Lots of fish too.





Carolyn said:


> We have been to lots of Caribbean islands and are avid snorkelers.  Best snorkeling from shore....St. John!!! 2/3 of the island is National Park (Thank you Mr. Rockefeller).



YES!  And they're both right near each other!


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 22, 2010)

*Best places to snorkel*

I would like to say thanks to everyone that has replied to this email.

I was checking for a friend who is looking for a great location for snorkeling. 
I have vacationed and snorkeled in Aruba, Cayman Islands, Hawaii, Bahamas and one of my favorite St. Martin but most of those were before the last hurricanes. 

I haven't snorkeled in the BVI which sounds amazing.

Thanks for you input 
Cin


----------

